# Mask Patrols Instituted



## debodun (Oct 1, 2020)

Governor Cuomo had made refusal to weak a face mask in public subject to a $1000 fine. Mask patrols will be out to enforce the new law. Only in New York City, however. Does not apply to upstate.

https://www.fox5ny.com/news/mask-patrols-will-fine-people-refusing-to-wear-face-coverings-in-nyc


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Governor Cuomo had made refusal to weak a face mask in public subject to a $1000 fine. Mask patrols will be out to enforce the new law. Only in New York City, however. Does not apply to upstate.
> 
> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/mask-patrols-will-fine-people-refusing-to-wear-face-coverings-in-nyc


Kudos to Mr. Cuomo!

Should apply to _ALL_ States, and the fine should be much stiffer IMO.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 1, 2020)

I totally agree.......i'm conducting safety in high standards.
But
Then there's a lot i see, totally oblivious to the safeties implemented.
Makes me angry.
 Because of those, we may have to prolong this longer than necessary.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2020)

My grandson and his girlfriend live in New York City. Anything that will make their lives safer and healthier is a good idea, IMO.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 1, 2020)

*Since early August in Illinois individuals are not subject to penalties for not complying with the mask mandate. 

But llinois businesses that do not enforce the state mask mandate face a misdemeanor charge and a $2,500 fine.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2020)

No outrage here only sadness and disgust that people can't/won't comply with such a simple request.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 1, 2020)

Our new cases are up and hospitalizations are up 30% due to some folks Labor Day binges.
And  a good  proportion of those were probably innocent bystanders who had it brought into their homes.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Our new cases are up and hospitalizations are up 30% due to some folks Labor Day binges.
> And  a good  proportion of those were probably innocent bystanders who had it brought into their homes.


Our numbers in Oregon were getting under control until Labor Day also.  Now...yesterday I went into the local mom and pop store in a town of 150 people.  Several customers were in there without masks, and the clerk said and did nothing.  She had her mask down some of the time.  Masks are required here in stores.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> No outrage here only sadness and disgust that people can't/won't comply with such a simple request.



Exactly, if everyone was considerate of each other and followed a simple guideline for health during a pandemic, then no patrols or fines would be necessary.  If people cooperated with a simple request months ago, things wouldn't be as bad as they are now.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Exactly, if everyone was considerate of each other and followed a simple guideline for health during a pandemic, then no patrols or fines would be necessary.  If people cooperated with a simple request months ago, things wouldn't be as bad as they are now.


Agreed.  There are all kinds of things to consider.  One of them is the well-being of others.  Denial that it is a  problem is inexcusable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Agreed.  There are all kinds of things to consider.  One of them is the well-being of others.  Denial that it is a  problem is inexcusable.


Couldn't agree with you more Phoenix, wearing a mask to protect others is the main thing, there are people who have suppressed immune systems, may be in the process of getting cancer treatments, or may live with an elderly or sickly relative who can't be exposed to such a virus.  Denial is insane, IMO, enough data and deaths around the world not to deny anything about this pandemic.


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2020)

It's a two-way street - masks are not only for your protection, but to protect others, too.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Couldn't agree with you more Phoenix, wearing a mask to protect others is the main thing, there are people who have suppressed immune systems, may be in the process of getting cancer treatments, or may live with an elderly or sickly relative who can't be exposed to such a virus.  Denial is insane, IMO, enough data and deaths around the world not to deny anything about this pandemic.


I mainly wear a mask to protect myself.  Pretty certain I don't have this virus, but I'm not so sure about the lady who was in the grocery aisle 30 seconds before me.   

If they're a good barrier from nasties getting out they're also a good barrier from nasties getting in. 

I really don't understand why some docs and epidemiologists are pretending otherwise. 

Doctors and nurses were getting sick early in this pandemic because of a lack of N95 masks. Those masks kept medical personnel from catching the viruses that patients had. When they didn't have high quality masks they got sick. Patients weren't catching colds from insufficiently masked doctors. Insufficiently masked doctors were catching COVID from patients.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 4, 2020)

Very disappointing.
At Red Apple yesterday.......over half of the customers were not wearing masks.
Just came from the grocery store........saw just a handful of customers wearing masks......counted 14 not wearing masks.
All store workers in town are wearing masks.


----------



## 911 (Oct 4, 2020)

We went out for a drive this afternoon and my wife asked to stop at one of the drive-in testing areas. OMG, the shortest line had about 30 cars in it. We only stopped at 3 testing areas and she didn’t want to wait.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 6, 2020)

Will the mask patrols be wearing brown shirts and carrying truncheons?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 6, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Will the mask patrols be wearing brown shirts and carrying truncheons?


Let's hope not truncheons, but maybe wooden spoons.

I ran into a woman who works with my husband at the grocery store the other day, and she was all up in arms over everyone wearing masks. I stood there staring at her in bewilderment... wondering why all the huff on her part, and just like a little child, she worked herself into a tither over all of the mask wearing and distancing measures.

She informed me how stupid it all was, and that everyone is retarded for wearing masks and buying into the scare tactics of Covid, and how NO WAY is she ever going to wear a mask, not for anything or anybody or any cause. She added that she refuses to go to places and into places of business that require customers to wear masks, making her husband do the shopping, and it was then that I thought, _shame on you_, _you sound just like a two year old on the verge of a tantie (temper tantrum)._


----------



## Damaged Goods (Oct 6, 2020)

The mask gives me trouble when taking a shower and when brushing, flossing, and water-pikking my teeth.  Maybe it's because of my arthritic hands.

How does one join one of der Fuhrer's patrols?  I could avenge some nasty neighbors.  Do they get to carry weapons and make arrests?  How cool would that be!!


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

Lol @debodun.  _South Park_ cracks me up!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Very disappointing.
> At Red Apple yesterday.......over half of the customers were not wearing masks.
> Just came from the grocery store........saw just a handful of customers wearing masks......counted 14 not wearing masks.
> All store workers in town are wearing masks.



MikaC I never shop at Red Apple anyway, don't even know if we have any in my vicinity. But if I had gone into that store, I would have informed the manager that I will not shop there again, because the mask policy is not being enforced.  (And I would not.) If these stores can pay someone to stand by the door and say, "Hello, how are you?" they can pay someone to turn away anyone without a mask.

Aunt Marg, anyone stupid enough to be behaving that way (and endangering others) deserves to get the disease. And she probably will.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 6, 2020)

I'll never understand why some people get so hysterical about mask requirements.  Just wear the damn mask!  Or don't go places where it is required.  Your choice.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 6, 2020)

Sunny said:


> MikaC I never shop at Red Apple anyway, don't even know if we have any in my vicinity. But if I had gone into that store, I would have informed the manager that I will not shop there again, because the mask policy is not being enforced.  (And I would not.) If these stores can pay someone to stand by the door and say, "Hello, how are you?" they can pay someone to turn away anyone without a mask.
> 
> Aunt Marg, *anyone stupid enough to be behaving that way (and endangering others) deserves to get the disease. And she probably will*.


That's my sentiment, Sunny.

I have a hard time wrapping my head around those who take the stance that health authorities are picking on them.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2020)

These days we certainly have plenty of examples of how widely and rapidly this virus can spread among those who shun masks.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2020)

I'll say. We should thank those very visible people in the public eye who have demonstrated what NOT to do!


----------



## DaveA (Oct 7, 2020)

Probably dressed the same as the white supremacist groups who are being lined up to discourage minority voting.  This is America today and it's only started in the last couple of years.  In prior years, subjects like this were unthinkable


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 11, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I'll never understand why some people get so hysterical about mask requirements.  Just wear the damn mask!  Or don't go places where it is required.  Your choice.



Maybe this is why.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2020)

Repugnant to the Constitution?  Exactly what does that mean, Squatting Dog?

The definition of "repugnant" includes "distasteful; incompatible with."  So, how does a public health measure, required for the common good (in the modern world)  fit under an 1803 Supreme Court ruling about not permitting Congress to enact laws in conflict with the Constitution?

Sounds like a slippery slope to me. If local authorities are not allowed to pass laws protecting the citizenry against a highly contagious, often fatal disease, howcum it's OK for local legislators to overturn Roe v Wade?


----------



## rgp (Oct 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Kudos to Mr. Cuomo!
> 
> Should apply to _ALL_ States, and the fine should be much stiffer IMO.




  Well fortunately you do not live here. As such your opinion means nothing.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 16, 2020)

rgp said:


> Well fortunately you do not live here. As such your opinion means nothing.


nevermind


----------



## DaveA (Oct 16, 2020)

When I was a kid, WWII was taking place.  Although the US was never in danger of being bombed, air raid wardens were assigned to neighborhoods and during drills, when sirens sounded all lights had to be extinguished and/ or shades drawn.  I never heard my folks (who were wardens) speak of any malcontents harping about their rights and the possibility that this might be a violation of the Constitution.

Wonder if any folks in London left their lights on in defiance of common sense requests that would help to save their lives and the lives of people around them.  We, here in the US at least are surrounded by the "all about me" generation that says to hell with the common good if it inconveniences me in any small way.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

DaveA said:


> We, here in the US at least are surrounded by the "all about me" generation that says to hell with the common good if it inconveniences me in any small way.


I don't think this can be attributed to any particular generation unless you're referring to all generations who happens to be alive right now.  Old and young seem to be guilty of this attitude.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 17, 2020)




----------

